# What can I use to kill of a bladder snail population, but not the plants?



## mef1975 (Jun 24, 2013)

Kill off a bladder snail population! I put a dozen of them into a gallon of their water and tried the Tetra Aquarium Algae Control I happen to have, at 4x the dose, for 8 hours, but half of them came back to after I did a water change. Heck, I don't even know if plants like Cryptocoryne Wendtii and Cabomba Furcata could handle 4x the dose without a water change, or if all the snails really would die off at that dosage. Someone had said to use some sort of worm medicine at 1.5x the dose, but I'm not sure what they speak of.

Can snails not be gotten rid of without destroying the tank?


----------



## DETAquarium (May 7, 2014)

I have used Genchem's No-Planaria to kill planaria before and it wiped out all pond snails in the aquarium as well. Did not effect shrimp or plants.

I would try to RAOK them first.


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

How big is your tank? A few assassin snails or loaches can do the jobs.


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

Assassin snails. And they can be removed later.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

One Khuli Loach will get them and they can stay in there. No need to remove it after.


----------



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

No Planaria


----------



## mef1975 (Jun 24, 2013)

DETAquarium said:


> I have used Genchem's No-Planaria to kill planaria before and it wiped out all pond snails in the aquarium as well. Did not effect shrimp or plants.
> 
> I would try to RAOK them first.



Thanks, I look forward to trying it out, but what is RAOK?

Bump:


Raymond S. said:


> One Khuli Loach will get them and they can stay in there. No need to remove it after.



Wow, thanks! I like that idea better than chemicals, especially if it will not harm the plants and truly get rid of the snails. Thank you so much! Looks like such an interesting little thing... 

http://www.cydoniamall.com/pets//pictures/Loach-Kuhli.jpg


----------



## blue-sun (Jul 25, 2014)

Random
Acts
Of
Kindness

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=156


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Raymond S. said:


> One Khuli Loach will get them and they can stay in there. No need to remove it after.


Kuhli loaches don't actively hunt snails.


----------



## Hardstuff (Oct 13, 2012)

Pick them out , one, at a time. Kill, kill, kill. It may take weeks. But you will get them all if you try hard enough. I have done this in several tanks.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

I went on the WTB forum here and asked for assassin snails. Within a day someone told me they would ship me a ton from a broken down tank (15+) for $10. All you need are a few - they will wreak havoc.

No need for chemical warfare...


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

If you take all the occupants out, can you use Soda water or seltzer water, pour it in there and gas them? Did I read that some where you could kill scuds that way?


----------



## mef1975 (Jun 24, 2013)

Monster Fish said:


> Kuhli loaches don't actively hunt snails.



So you don't think that'll work? Perhaps a fat loach that's been put on a diet will hunt them all out, or would it just starve? I probably should just try the planaria med.


----------



## mef1975 (Jun 24, 2013)

*No-Planaria?*

Okay, so I have two people here telling me to use the No-Planaria stuff, yet the people selling it say, no, it wont work. I'm hesitant to buy it, as the aquarium is so big, it would require a lot of money, even if I bring the water down half way, for the treatment... Have you all actually killed off a snail population with this stuff, without harming the plants?


----------



## Little Soprano (Mar 13, 2014)

Mine have survived both Algae Fix and fenben, but they do a wonderful job of keeping my glass clean and keeping my plant leaves clean of GSA, so they can stay


----------



## Shadow45 (Jul 23, 2014)

Id be happy to take them for the price of shipping.


----------



## mef1975 (Jun 24, 2013)

Shadow45 said:


> Id be happy to take them for the price of shipping.



Would you like some Malaysian Trumpets too? I really like those, but I can't stand the Bladder snails.


----------



## Shadow45 (Jul 23, 2014)

No mts just the bladders. Not sure if I want to add them or not. As I want to breed Bolivian rams and I'm afraid they might be a hazard to the eggs as they will come from below.

I have one in my tank that came with plants and love watching it. Also some sort of ramshorn shelled snail but the tiny and there shells stay flat against plants/glass


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

i added a pea puffer to regulate my out of control mini mts outbreak and within two days they were all nearly gone, he did some serious work!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

+1 for Assassin snails


----------

